# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Installing wood heater estimate

## Kerjay

I have a wood heater (and parts for one storey) that I want to install on the first floor of our two storey home.  First floor is concrete (soon to be tile), and second floor is polished board.  I thought maybe the flue could come up into the 2nd floor lounge area for additional heating there.   
1.  What sort of cost would I be looking at?
2.  Would my idea work? 
Thanks, Kerrie.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

1. A days work and a lot more flue & shielding - a few hundred bucks?
2. Yes....but I'll defer to the Building Code on the details

----------

